# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  مركز للغات يعلن عن حاجته الى موظفات

## LLc

مطلوب لدي مركز اللغات:
- مساعده لأطفال تخصص(ثانوي 
-متوسط) لديها القدره على تحمل الاطفال
- مدرسة رياض اطفال تخصص (دبلوم او 
بكلريوس) لها القدره على تحمل الأطفال
- مدرسة بكلريوس تربية خاصه تخصص(صعوبات 
تعلم /صعوبات نطق /مسارات اعاقة سمعية/تخلف)
للتسجيل والأستفسار/ 
8242588/0546850978
القطيف -المنيره شارع احد (بجانب البيت المثالي)
متواجدين 
من3 عصرا حتى9 مساء

----------

